# Smad Place wins at Aintree



## humblepie (29 October 2017)

So pleased such a popular horse. He just has that certain something.


----------



## bonny (29 October 2017)

Everybody loves a front running grey and he certainly tries !


----------



## Clodagh (30 October 2017)

What a fabulous horse and a great race. Greys first and second in a race named after one - you can't get better than that!
Didn't Monet's Garden look great, too, handsome boy.


----------

